# My kid drank from the toilet



## ATC529R

so......daycare called today to tell me that.

They have a rule of only one child in the bathroom @ a time.....apparently my daughter went in and one of her friends followed her. they went to say something and opened the door and my daughter had her head on the toilet.


anybody ever had this happen?


----------



## Holland

Now there's a proud parent moment


----------



## Anon Pink

ATC529R said:


> so......daycare called today to tell me that.
> 
> They have a rule of only one child in the bathroom @ a time.....apparently my daughter went in and one of her friends followed her. they went to say something and opened the door and my daughter had her head on the toilet.
> 
> 
> anybody ever had this happen?


How old is she? What kind of cleaner to they use in the toilet?

My 23 year old used to dunk her pacifier in the toilet. Had to watch that kid like a hawk! She was the child with a death wish! Was on first name basis with poison control... Hi it's me again... Yes I know there are locks everywhere I swear...! nail polish and remover, gummy dishwasher detergent left in the bin after a cycle, lamp oil (hospitalized over night for observation after that one!) By the time she moved onto dog food I was fairly certain she would live. Damn good thing we didn't have a cat at the time...UGH!


----------



## 827Aug

Thankfully, no.


----------



## EleGirl

ATC529R said:


> so......daycare called today to tell me that.
> 
> They have a rule of only one child in the bathroom @ a time.....apparently my daughter went in and one of her friends followed her. they went to say something and opened the door and my daughter had her head on the toilet.
> 
> 
> anybody ever had this happen?


How old is your daughter?

Maybe they should not allow young children to go to the bathroom alone?

Why does your daughter say she did that?

I'll tell you a story that might make you feel better about your daughter...

My grandmother used to have her lady friends over for tea. When my mom and her sisters were very young they got out her little girl's tea set and served all the of their mother's friends 'tea'. The women all thought it was so cute and so they drank the 'tea' (it was just water). 

My grandmother was wondering where her daughters were getting the water from. Well you guessed it, the only water source the girls could reach.. the toilet. No one ever told the guests where the water came from and apparenlty, no one ever got sick from it (thank goodness).

AT least your daughter was not surving toilet water in dainty cups to a room full of your guests. :rofl:


----------



## Wiltshireman

OP,

Little kids do the strangest (to our eyes) things.

I do not think that your daughter will come to any harm from drinking toilet water (if there had been a high concentration of bleach / cleaner in it it would have been bitter / unpalatable).

My wife runs a daycare business and I know that no matter how hard she and her assistant try's they cannot watch all the children all of the time. If anything I would be reassured that they noticed the incident and reported it to you quickly.


----------



## ATC529R

daughter is 4......told the teacher she was pretending to be doggie.

she loves to act like a cat or dog, licking everything in sight. We just had a parent teacher meeting and this came up 4 days ago. so we are now working on changing the behavior, teaching her more about germs etc. just crazy it happened 4 days after the meeting lol.

we were talking the other day...bout germs and such. she says to me "So what CAN I lick?" LOL

made me sad. :-( cause i'm like nothing!. mouths are used for eating and talking and drinking.

my wife taught her wet willies and would do a "kiss lick"....it all kinda got out of control when she started licking doorknobs and stuff at school. hopefully it's under control.


----------



## ATC529R

Wiltshireman said:


> OP,
> 
> Little kids do the strangest (to our eyes) things.
> 
> I do not think that your daughter will come to any harm from drinking toilet water (if there had been a high concentration of bleach / cleaner in it it would have been bitter / unpalatable).
> 
> My wife runs a daycare business and I know that no matter how hard she and her assistant try's they cannot watch all the children all of the time. If anything I would be reassured that they noticed the incident and reported it to you quickly.


yeah, no bleach or chemicals in the toilet, so we should be good


----------



## Almostrecovered

my dog and your daughter should go out drinking sometime soon


----------



## ATC529R

Almostrecovered said:


> my dog and your daughter should go out drinking sometime soon


LOL....man thats the funniest thing I have read in a long time. thanks! :rofl:


----------



## EleGirl

ATC529R said:


> daughter is 4......told the teacher she was pretending to be doggie.


Well there you go. She had a perfectly good reason for doing it...:slap:


----------



## ATC529R

EleGirl said:


> Well there you go. She had a perfectly good reason for doing it...:slap:


I know right!!!!

I feel so bad I have to discipline her and change her behavior. she's the cutest thing on earth. but the other kids will think she's weird if she doesn't get a handle on it!

the "so what can I lick daddy?" came out of no where....and I felt so bad, because the only answer was NOTHING.

I just want to cave and give her stuff back and let her be her.

right now her stuffed animals are in a big bag, and no TV-at all- and a few other things.


one thing I have noticed is less toys seems to make her a lot more focused. she plays with a toy longer and gets more involved. taking away the tv distraction give more quality time.

I think kids today have way too many toys and distractions....

what do you think?

good read.


Why Fewer Toys Will Benefit Your Kids | Becoming Minimalist


----------



## Amplexor

Holland said:


> Now there's a proud parent moment



Turned around in the men's room in an airport once to my 3 year old son handing me the soap...... You guessed it, the wax cake from the bottom of the urinal.


----------



## EleGirl

ATC529R said:


> I think kids today have way too many toys and distractions....
> 
> what do you think?


I agree. When my son was young I noticed the same thing. (He's 24 now.) So took most of his toys out of his room. Just left a few. Then I kept the rest in boxes. Every so often I'd switch out some toys so he had new things to play with. If he had not seen a toy for a while it became 'new' all over again. He seems a lot more focused when I did this.

Maybe you could get your daughter some doggy chew toys. Even if they are really the teether toys for human babies. Just tell her they are doggy chew toys. She can lick those. you could also put food and water is a doggy bowl for her. 

I'm big on letting kids have their fantasies as long as they can be acted out in a safe way.


----------



## Almostrecovered

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Vw2CrY9Igs


----------



## golfergirl

She can lick ice cream comes, suckers, Popsicles.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Anon Pink

Amplexor said:


> Turned around in the men's room in an airport once to my 3 year old son handing me the soap...... You guessed it, the wax cake from the bottom of the urinal.


It's a good thing he didn't think it was a mint!


----------



## ATC529R

coffee4me said:


> Are you saying here that you gave your 4 year old multiple punishments for drinking out the toilet?
> 
> Had you discussed this behavior with her before? Did she know she was not supposed to drink out of the toilet, prior to doing it?


no.... a few weeks back she had a couple incidents in school. one time the TV was taken away. another time it was the stuffed animals etc.

the day before this she had a tantrum @ nap time waking other kids, and on the day of the toilet incident she bit another kids shoe who was coming down the slide.

so, the punishments were for the other things. not the toilet. she knows. when she sees me sign the incident report she asks me what it says. she knows. so, one day it was the TV, then the animals etc. she knew when we talked about the incident report. I was like do you know what this means? she's like, yeah...no TV etc..

where I was going with this was when she got in some trouble a few weeks back (several incidents, minor but things we had talked about) and the TV and stuffed animals and some toys went away. the quality time was greatly increased, her manners inproved, she had more fun @ school ...she had a great run for like 2 weeks until we everything was reintroduced.

she even said to me "dad, school a lot more fun when their not telling you no"

lol


so no, not multiple punishments for the toilet...actually none at all for that.


----------



## Almostrecovered




----------



## EleGirl

coffee4me said:


> I agree with this too many toys can overwhelm a child and too much tv is bad for adults and children.
> 
> When my son was little, like your daughter he liked to pretend. He was never into all the gizmo's and building toys. He could play for hours with a cape. He would be a superhero or a bull fighter playing with our dog. He never really seemed to notice the tv was off.
> 
> Eventually, when he would get a lot of gifts, we would go through them and he would be able to say he would or wouldn't use this or that and we donated the item or exchanged it for something "useful" to him. Which could be a cardboard box! He was always asking me to get him a cardboard box the size of washing machine, because he really could use one of those. :scratchhead:


So did you ever get him a big cardboard box? That would make a great bat cave or hide out. Oh yea!


----------



## Purple Cat

*Re: Re: My kid drank from the toilet*



EleGirl said:


> How old is your daughter?
> 
> Maybe they should not allow young children to go to the bathroom alone?
> 
> Why does your daughter say she did that?
> 
> I'll tell you a story that might make you feel better about your daughter...
> 
> My grandmother used to have her lady friends over for tea. When my mom and her sisters were very young they got out her little girl's tea set and served all the of their mother's friends 'tea'. The women all thought it was so cute and so they drank the 'tea' (it was just water).
> 
> My grandmother was wondering where her daughters were getting the water from. Well you guessed it, the only water source the girls could reach.. the toilet. No one ever told the guests where the water came from and apparenlty, no one ever got sick from it (thank goodness).
> 
> AT least your daughter was not surving toilet water in dainty cups to a room full of your guests. :rofl:


My Mom tells almost the same story almost word-for-word but she was helping one of her good friends that she taught with and her friend's daughter was serving the "tea". Your grandma does not live in NM does she? 

Unless the toilet was dirty she is probably safe. I saw a study where bacteria cultures were taken from all over people's houses and there were many more bugs found in kitchen, on remotes, and sinks than in a toilet.


----------



## EnjoliWoman

Mine drank out of the dog bowl, played rubber duckie in the toilet, tried dog food and dirt.

I'm a fan of exposure to germs.


----------



## EleGirl

Purple Cat said:


> My Mom tells almost the same story almost word-for-word but she was helping one of her good friends that she taught with and her friend's daughter was serving the "tea". Your grandma does not live in NM does she?
> 
> Unless the toilet was dirty she is probably safe. I saw a study where bacteria cultures were taken from all over people's houses and there were many more bugs found in kitchen, on remotes, and sinks than in a toilet.


They lived in New York when that happened.


----------



## Lonely&frustrated

I can't stop laughing, i swear you have all been talking about my 3yr old son. He thinks he's a dog, loves to play in the toilet and does a bunch of other crazy stuff.


----------



## ET1SSJonota

ATC529R said:


> daughter is 4......told the teacher she was pretending to be doggie.
> 
> she loves to act like a cat or dog, licking everything in sight. We just had a parent teacher meeting and this came up 4 days ago. so we are now working on changing the behavior, teaching her more about germs etc. just crazy it happened 4 days after the meeting lol.
> 
> we were talking the other day...bout germs and such. she says to me "So what CAN I lick?" LOL
> 
> made me sad. :-( cause i'm like nothing!. mouths are used for eating and talking and drinking.
> 
> my wife taught her wet willies and would do a "kiss lick"....it all kinda got out of control* when she started licking doorknobs *and stuff at school. hopefully it's under control.


OMG I'm dying here... laughing so hard I'm crying... kids are so awesome!


----------



## that_girl

When I was a preschool teacher, I walked in (3 year olds were quiet...never good) and one little girl was eating her own poop.

Yep

I was pregnant and heaving.

Most awkward phone call EVER to parents: Um....hello....uh...Payton was eating her own waste...

NEver a dull moment.


----------



## Wiltshireman

that_girl said:


> When I was a preschool teacher, I walked in (3 year olds were quiet...never good) and one little girl was eating her own poop.
> 
> Yep
> 
> I was pregnant and heaving.
> 
> Most awkward phone call EVER to parents: Um....hello....uh...Payton was eating her own waste...
> 
> NEver a dull moment.


YUK,

I can't touch that but my wife did find two little boys (2 and 3) under the table picking each others noses and eating the boggies. Arn't kids fun.


----------

